# Best Tomatoes For Smoking



## duffman (Jul 7, 2014)

I was thinking about getting some tomatoes this summer and smoking them. Then freezing them to use in chilli this winter. Any ideas on what kind of tomatoes would be best? Any ideas on times and temps? Other wise I will just wing it.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 8, 2014)

Any tomato will be fine. I grill a lot of mators. I haven't smoked any so can't tell you a good temp or time,













20140706_180028.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jul 6, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 8, 2014)

I would go for Roma (plum) tomatoes. Uniformed shape, they cook evenly. They are meatier too, not a lot of juice spalshing around when you handle them (after cooking). I recommend peeling them. Very easy to do after cooking.

For grilling I prefer their cousin: opalka. Unbelievable flavour. And hold together well thru cooking.


----------



## duffman (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, heading to the farmers market on Thursday to pick some up.


----------

